# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1961 Trojan Trobike minibike - photo

## Altair

1961 Trojan Trobike minibike.




Previously:

Drill-powered scooter - GIF
Scooter with VW Kombi sidecar - photos
1960 Rhoades hover scooter - photo
Rubber tracked scooter - GIF
Japanese inflatable scooter - GIF

----------

Rangi (Oct 22, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

*1961 Trojan Trobike minibike*
I'd have been 9. Scooters I recall were called 'Doodle Bugs', not as sophisticated, and were centrifugal, not hand clutches. The cover obscures drive train, might even be a vari-speed drive pulley. 
Either way, an exciting ride on a short wheel base and square shoulder tires!

----------

